# i tunes et Apple TV Via Micro USB



## yelox (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous, C'est ma premiere fois sur un forum. .. 
   Mon probleme est le suivant, Mon Itunes n'affiche pas mon Apple TV (A.TV) dans store
Connecter en micro USB, mon A.TV s'allume en clignotant rapidement ce qui indique qu'il a un probleme mais comment le resoudre, puisque je n'y est pas acces ....
   Mon Mac est sous OS.X Leopard 10.6.7 Mon itunes avec les dernieres mise a jour est parreil pour A.TV. 
                             Par avance merci de vos reponse ..


----------



## Shurikn (23 Avril 2011)

Pour cela tu dois booter en mode DFU.
Maintenir la touche Menu enfoncée + la bouton Bas pendant 6 secondes.

++ §hu


----------



## yelox (24 Avril 2011)

Je te remercie Shurikn, c'est ce que j'ai fait, alors il s'arrete de clignoter mais reppart de plus belle et ne s'affiche tjs pas dans mon store  

     P.S: passe le bonjour a KHEOPS....


----------



## Shurikn (26 Avril 2011)

Après quelques recherches voilà ce que j'ai pu trouver...

1. Dans les préférences Itrunes sous Appareils, ne pas cocher Empêcher la synchronisation....
2. Dans certain cas, un élément réseau (switch, routeur,...) "filtrait" certaine trames et empêchait l'AppleTV d'être reconnu sous Itunes. 

Salutations transmisent 

++ §hu


----------



## denisb88 (28 Avril 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème
Ni reconnu en usb ni par iTunes
Ca serait un prob matériel de l'ATV ?


----------



## denisb88 (28 Avril 2011)

Je me réponds, il suffisait d'acheter un cable de recharge/synchronisation universel et tout a fonctionné du 1er coup


----------



## Shurikn (2 Mai 2011)

La procédure officiel ici: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4367?viewlocale=fr_FR

L'astuce est de débrancher le câble d'alim  !

++ §hu


----------



## nickos_fr (4 Mai 2011)

mais pourquoi diable veux tu afficher  l'atv dans le store ?
perso quand je veux envoyer de la musique ou une video sur l'atv a partir du mac je clique tout simplement sur l'icone airplay en bas à droite de la fenêtre itunes et je sélectionne apple tv.
mais c'est aussi plus simple de choisir sa musique ou le film à partir de l'atv.
sinon perso je n'ai jamais eu le souvenir d'avoir vu mon atv dans l'onglet gauche de itunes ou le store j'ai la version 10,2,2, de itunes


----------



## Shurikn (6 Mai 2011)

pour un restore... par exemple!


----------

